# vibratore per uomini



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;v9pHCsAi]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=v9pHCsAi  7e4[/video]



Un giorno il piccolo Adam Lewis nuotava nella piscina dei nonni e, proprio davanti ai bocchettoni, provò per la prima volta una piacevolissima sensazione. Da adulto sviluppò il concetto di stimolazione sessuale maschile, fondando la ditta “Hot Octopuss”, che ovviamente vende “sex toys”. 






Notò che però mancavano i vibratori da uomo. L’unica cosa simile in circolazione, si trovava nel mercato dei farmaci e si chiamava “Penile Vibratory Stimulation”, tecnica usata per far raggiungere l’orgasmo a chi aveva lesioni al midollo spinale. 



Cinque anni dopo ecco che Lewis mette in commercio “Pulse”, il primo “guybrator” al mondo, disponibile a un costo di 99 dollari. La cosa che lo rende particolare è che i suoi movimenti sono oscillatori e non vibratori: «Siamo abituati a stimolarci sempre nello stesso modo, invece ne esistono altri. In questo caso le vibrazioni sono più ampie e profonde. “Pulse” vi conduce a un orgasmo reale».







Ne fa una questione pratica ma anche estetica: «Se guardate i “sex toys” ideati per gli uomini, tipo vagine finte e bambole gonfiabili, sono esteticamente orribili, direi degradanti. Io invece li trasformo da strumenti di masturbazione a prodotti hi-tech di lusso, insomma in qualcosa che non ti vergogni di avere. Molte donne mi chiedono: “ma che ve ne fate voi uomini di strumenti simili? Non ne avete mica bisogno”. Rispondo che noi ne abbiamo bisogno quanto le donne. Ci sono tanti modi per avere un orgasmo. Perché dovremmo fermarci a uno solo?».View attachment 8670View attachment 8671


----------



## Fantastica (14 Giugno 2014)

Preferivo Renzo Piano a Parigi. Diciamo 0-100 su un campo di calcio in 90 minuti, giusto per essere up to date.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2014)

Sempre bello frizzante, questo blog.


----------

